# Piano Concertos



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

What is the structure of a piano concertos? 

Do all the great masters follow the same structure or did they changed the structure according to the themes...


Cheers!!!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There is no universal structure, but you can see resemblances beetwen piano concertos written in the same period. Classical concertos usually ends with brilliant-style rondo (sometimes without pause after slow movement), in late classicism and romanticism you can hear more scherzos and more/less than three movements (Brahms No. 2, Liszt)

I just hope I understood you well. What exactly did you mean by structure?


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi, 
In the case of Beethoven's Op. 53 a well defined structure exists. that is Exposition Development and recapitualtion.. Similarly in the case of piano concertos do any structure.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

The orginal form developed for first movement was: 
R1 S1 R2 S2 R3 S3 R4
Ritornello 1- tutti section containing 1st and 2nd themes. Sometimes a third. Typical exposition format. 
Solo 1- solo instrument entering with exposition and sometimes providing an additional theme. 
etc.... 
The sections usually just alternate and typically the Solo 3 section is the cadenza. Ritornello 4 is the closing material. Basically it is an expanded sonata allegro form. 

Look at any of the Mozart concertos, he's got it down pretty good. Of course there are many variations after Mozart. 

2nd movement- usually slower and of course in a related key (not always). 
3rd movement- rondo or something up tempo, usually a rondo.


----------

